# Makrelen finden in der Ostsee



## blassauge (7. September 2012)

Hallo. Ich möchte gern in ein paar Tagen auf die Ostsee (Rerik/Kühlungsborn). Nun habe ich gelesen, dass man durchaus mit der einen oder anderen Makrele rechnen kann. Meine Frage ist nun wie ich sie finden kann wenn sie nicht gerade an der Oberfläche sind. Bin für jeen Tip dankbar. Würde mich riesig über meine erste Makrele freuen. Ich nehem auch gern Hinweise zu Fangmethoden und weiteren Tipps entgegen.

Danke #h


----------



## Harrie (7. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Pilker,Herings-oder Makrelenpaternoster dran und dann die Wasserschichten durchpilken,damit muß eigentlich was gehn wenn sie da sind.

Haben wir letztes Jahr auch dort gemacht und gut gefangen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Was auch gut funktioniert: Mit Paternoster und etwas schwererem Blei schleppen. Man sucht dabei eine recht große Fläche ab! Hat die erste Makrele am geschleppten Vorfach gebissen, mit herkömmlichen Methoden weiterangeln! So haben wir in Norwegen immer die Makrelenschwärme gesucht...#6


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

moin, 
wenn du schon in unserer ecke bist, kannst du es auch gleich vor warnemünde versuchen-da stehen die teilweise gestapelt!
einfach mit nem heringspaternoster an den fahrwassertonnen angeln.
manchmal stehen die an den ersten, manchmal an den letzten tonnen-immer suchen.
nur nicht mit dem boot im fahrwasser angeln, dat wird teuer|rolleyes

dann müsste es klappen, oder in der wismarbucht-da sind sie auch noch...

petri


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Was auch gut funktioniert: *Mit Paternoster und etwas schwererem Blei schleppen*. Man sucht dabei eine recht große Fläche ab! Hat die erste Makrele am geschleppten Vorfach gebissen, mit herkömmlichen Methoden weiterangeln! So haben wir in Norwegen immer die Makrelenschwärme gesucht...#6


 


Ist auch unsere bewährte Methode in Norge. 2-3 Ruten in unterschiedlichen Tiefen raus,
und meistens dauert es nicht lange bis zum Biss.:m


----------



## blassauge (7. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Das ging ja schnell. Danke für die Hinweise.Mal schauen ob es klappt. 
|wavey:


----------



## N00blikE05 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Ein guter indikator sind moewen die ins wasser stuerzen oder wenn mehrere moewen um stellen kreisen. war letztens mitm boot bei puttgarden unterwegs und hatte einen riesigen schwarm auf dem echolot, aber leider nur buttsysteme dabei gehabt. gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*



			
				N00blikE05;3707231[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ein guter indikator sind moewen die ins wasser stuerzen*[/COLOR] oder wenn mehrere moewen um stellen kreisen. war letztens mitm boot bei puttgarden unterwegs und hatte einen riesigen schwarm auf dem echolot, aber leider nur buttsysteme dabei gehabt. gruß


 

Schon richtig,:m
aber auch nur, wenn die Makrelen in Nähe der Oberfläche
jagen.


----------



## nowortg (8. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Guten Morgen,
Makrelen auf dem Echolot???

Was für ein Gerät benutzt Ihr denn?

Da Makrelen keine Schwimmblase haben sind die doch nicht auf dem Echo?


Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Quallen haben auch keine Schwimmblasen, und sind noch dazu nicht so dicht wie Fische, trotzdem sieht man sie aufn Echolot.

Und auch auf meinem DSI-Gerät sind sie zu erkennen. #h


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*



nowortg schrieb:


> Da Makrelen keine Schwimmblase haben sind die doch nicht auf dem Echo?
> 
> was bitte schön soll die schwimmblase hinsichtlich der echoortung bewegen?
> die fischtrawler orten die makrelenschwärme mittels echolot und schon werden die schleppnetze in stellung gebracht.
> ich für meinen teil besitze ein lowrance elite-5, mit diesem teil habe ich sogar einzelne große makrelen am rande von jungheringsschwärmen auf dem display ausgemacht und konnte diese an den haken bekommen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Meines Wissens nach erscheinen Fische ohne Schwimmblase, nicht als Sichel sonder eher als Punkte oder dünne Striche. Woran das liegt weiss ich nicht. Gehört habe ich das aber schon öfter.


----------



## N00blikE05 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Da gebe ich dir recht, dass mit der Schwimblase, aber irgendwie muss die Technik sich verbessert haben. Habe selbst in der Nordsee Sprotten aufm Echo gehabt, wie das gehen soll keine Ahnung, aber ich sehe die Fische aufm Echo und das reicht mir  
Wunder der Technik |supergri


----------



## Eristo (8. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Am 1. September haben mir etwa 15-20 Möwen einen kleinen Makrelenschwarm in der Lübecker Bucht angezeigt. Beim 1. Wurf hatte ich fünf schöne Makrelen dran, die ich auch alle ins Boot bekam. Danach hatte ich noch fünf Makrelen, jeweils einzeln am Haken.#6

Mittlerweile stürzten sich die Möwen in einiger Entfernung auf die von den Makrelen an die Oberfläche gejagten Kleinfische. 

Auf meinem  Echolot wurden zeitweise sehr viele kleine Echos im Mittelwasser angezeigt. Ich vermute, dass neben Kleinfischen von 3-5cm Länge, wie sie die Makrelen im Magen hatten, auch größere Heringe unter dem Boot waren. Bei meinem Makrelenpaternoster sind die Haken für Heringe zu groß. 

Leider hatte ich keine Zeit mehr und musste aufhören zu angeln...|gr:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

moin, 
deutliche sicheln, oder irgendwelche anderen klaren symbole werden durch die `luft` der schwimmblase hervorgerufen-den makrelen fehlt die leider!

makrelen, oder kleinere/mittlere makro-schwärme werden nicht als deutliche symbole angezeigt!

man sieht zwar kleine schwärme winziger heringe, oder sprotten-bei den makrelen wird´s aber sehr schwierig.

ich arbeite ja in der fischereiforschung, aber die fischen makrele nicht nach anzeige(in deutschen gewässern so wie so nicht).

auch auf den angelkuttern wird nicht nach anzeigen gesucht...

also, entweder habt ihr alle echolote, von denen die fischer noch nichts wissen, oder die haben alle keine ahnung


----------



## Hybrid (9. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Moin,

ist relativ simpel: durch die andere Dichte der Makrele zum H2 O laesst sich bei den neueren Geraeten auch ein Fisch ohne Schwimmblase erkennen, dies haengt von der feineren Datenanalyse ab und fkt z.B. bei fast SI-Geraeten.

Gruss H.


----------



## Eristo (9. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist relativ simpel: durch die andere Dichte der Makrele zum H2 O laesst sich bei den neueren Geraeten auch ein Fisch ohne Schwimmblase erkennen, dies haengt von der feineren Datenanalyse ab und fkt z.B. bei fast SI-Geraeten.
> 
> Gruss H.




Das ist allerdings schon eine Preisfrage.|supergri

Die Angler essen auf Grund der Kosten für Ausrüstung und evtl. Boot ja sowieso die teuersten Fische...:q

Das sollte allerdings die Partnerin (oder der Partner) vermutlich nicht wissen...

Möwen sind viel günstiger - es gibt sie sogar in der Ostsee in ausreichender Zahl, wenn Makrelen Kleinfische bis an die Wasseroberfläche verfolgen.#6


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Der Käpt'n auf unserem Stammkutter in der Nordsee sucht die Makrelen in den letzten Jahren fast nur noch an bekannten Hotspots wie Steinfeldern, Kuhlen oder Wracks. Hier ist häufig was zu holen. 
Mir ist in den letzten Jahren aufgefallen, dass wir immer seltener auf große jagende Möwenschwärme, die widerum Makrelen anzeigten, welche Jungfisch (Hering) an die Wasseroberfläche trieben, gestoßen sind. In den 90er war dies noch regelmäßig der Fall.
Der Skipper hatte eine interessante Erklärung dafür. In den letzten Jahren sind mehr und mehr Tintenfische in der Deutschen Bucht zu finden. Scheinbar haben sich die Makrelen stark auf diese Beutetiere eingestellt, und jagen weniger Hering.  Die Tintenfische lassen sich aber nicht an die Oberfläche treiben, und daher ist dies eine eher stille Jagd...

Auf der Ostsee wird sich die Suche nach entsprechenden Hotspots wahrscheinlich schwieriger darstellen, weil die Masse der Makrelen dort vermutlich noch nicht so hoch ist...

Björn


----------



## Hybrid (17. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Moin,

die von uns gefangenen Makrelen hatten aber zu 90% den Bauch mit Sprotten voll.....

Gruß H.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

moin,
von den makros, die wir vor baltrum gefangen haben, hatte genau eine einen sandaal im magen, die anderen ...hundert hatten alle nur so´n komisches, gleblich-weißes gematsche im gedärm...
haben uns schon gewundert, was das sein soll|kopfkrat

bei unseren ostseemakrelen hab ich immer kleine heringe gefunden...


----------



## astratrinker (17. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

watn gelaber. schau einfach nach den andere n anglern


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Ja, das Gematsche sind die kleinen Calmare. Die kann man an der Fischbude in Bensersiel mittlerweile sogar kaufen.

@ Hybrid:
Habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass die nun nur noch Tintenfische fressen. War im "Makrelenangeln Norddeich Thread" in diesem Jahr überhaupt mal groß die Rede von Möwenschwärmen in Verbindung mit satter Makrelenbeute? Kann mich grad gar nicht erinnern sowas gelesen zu haben. Mag aber sein, dass es vereinzelt der Fall war. 

Insgesamt müsstet ihr Kleinbootangler das mit den Möwenschwärmen doch eigentlich auch registriert haben, dass es weniger wird in den letzten Jahren? Oder nicht? Weitere Spekulationen zur Ursache würden mich aber auch interessieren.


Björn


----------



## Hybrid (17. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Hallo,

wir beangeln seit Jahren entweder bekannte spots (z.B. gelbe Wettertonne vor Norderney) oder aber halten dann unsere Fahrt an wenn wir einen Schwarm auf dem Echolot sehen, die Möwen haben wir noch nie also Indikator genutzt- von daher kann ich zu diesem Thema dann nichts aus eigener Erfahrung beitragen.

Die von uns 2012 gefangenen/verwerteten Makrelen hatten wie oben beschrieben einen hohen Fischanteil im Magen, wir fischen da vllt. auch andere Schwärme.

Bei einer generellen Betrachtung der Fänge 2012 fällt im übrigen auf dass das Durchschnittsgewicht in diesem Jahr nach mageren Fischen im Mai später sehr deutlich über Vorjahresniveau lag.

Gruß H.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (18. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelen finden in der Ostsee*

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie sich das mit den Calmaren in der Nordsee weiterentwickelt. Einzelne Holländer haben ja wohl schon umgestellt von Fischfang auf Tintenfischfang...

Bei unseren zwei Fahrten waren viele, für mich, zu kleine Fische dabei. Die Menge stimmte aber absolut!

Björn


----------

